# my latest grow from my latest experience



## 8planets8 (Jul 22, 2014)

as just about everyone no's i used mgow at my last attempt at soil mj growing i guess i took the lazy way to do my grow,so i pitched out all of that nonesence and bought some fox farm ocean forrest potting soil and some peralight and vermiculite the man at the grow store recommended to me to put some of the peralight at the bottom of my growing buckets he said it would be good for drainage what do you think? also i bought some sta-green horticultual vermiculite which i read somewhere it was good for the roots and drainage,i plan on useing the general hydroponics serious all in one nutes what does everyone think about my plan also i'm germinating 2 sweetooths they are already starting to come out of the medium i put them in so far so good i planned this grow to be stealthy this time telling no one except you guys and gals lose lips sink ships!!!!!!!!!!!! well untill the seedlings do there thing i'm waiting patiently and any feed back would be a blessing i respect all of your thoughts,you guys are some real cool people who it seems look out for each other what more can a man ask for??????? thank all of you i hope i get some intersest 88888888:vapleaf::vap_bong__emoticon:,


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 22, 2014)

I use all Fox Farms products except the Open sesame and Beasty Blooms. Cha Ching! really nugged up my plants as well as molasses feedings.

I always amend with about 25% perlite for added root aeration but the only time I add vermiculite into the mix is if I know I will be away from the grow and need longer water retention. Other then that you really don't need vermiculite unless the plant is drying out too quickly in my experience.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 22, 2014)

i use dyna gro been using it for 5+ years it cheap easy to use nutrient regiment never had any problems with it they have a mag pro that is a good cal/mag supplement, also pro tec that is a silican supplement which is killer for strong stems and branches it also helps with low watering which is great for outdoors they also make a great gro nutrient... foilage pro which i use for the preflower strech helps max out growth for that 2 week super growth cycle before flowering most of my plants have grown 2 foot or more in the last 2 weeks or so, they also make a high N supplement, a equal npk supplement, and a bloom supplement which i use but i also use FF bloom nutrients as a added boost, for the soil questions i also always use perlite it my soil mixture i also always use vermiculite the rest of the list includes poting soil with no nutrients added i get mine from a local nursery/greenhouse, peat moss, worm casting, lime, some sand, etc


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2014)

You have some great help here. I am pulling for ya to have a great grow. Green mojo (blessings in hippy gardener talk) for a great grow!


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you for all of the positive comments it looks like thanks to all you guys and a lot of reading im on the right road to success,it seems promishing my seedlings are out of my rockwool already looks like i got some good beans this time i got them from barnys farm 5 sweetooths and 7 free the subcontractor was the seedman i been buying my beans for the longest time from them and i have to say they are one of the best customer service companys i ever dealt with im not shilling for them i just think they deserve the comments i been makeing if you ever get a problem for instance if your beans dont get to your home or wherever they will reship free of charge.well i figure 1 more week then i'll trans plant into my bigger buckets,and then magic i am hopeing with a lot of info from you all i 'm sure to succeed.88888888


----------



## MR1 (Jul 23, 2014)

I found the easiest nutes I have used is General Hydroponics Flora Nova. It is one bottle for grow and one bottle for flower. It might not work well in hydro though.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks mr 1 and my frind rosebud thanks for looking out for me and i forgot to mention kind bud and  my friend 7 greeneyes.   88888888  OH YEA I THREW MY 2 SWEETOOTHS IN CUPS BOY THERE GROWING FAst and put them way down low in my 600 watt setup so as to not burn them i hope i did the right thing now i shall wait,then comes the fun  later 88888888


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2014)

MR1--I have found GH Flora Nova Grow to be excellent for hydro.  For some reason, I do not have the same kind of luck with the Bloom, so use the 3 part.  Haven't been able to figure out why either.


----------



## MR1 (Jul 25, 2014)

THG, I thought because of it's somewhat gritty consistency it might plug things up but I guess it completely dissolves. I also used FF Beastie Bloomz and Cha Ching, I don't know if they did much.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 26, 2014)

what is cha ching? thanks 88888888


----------



## MR1 (Jul 26, 2014)

It is an additive you use in late flowering. It is supposed to boost resin production.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 27, 2014)

8planets8 said:


> what is cha ching? thanks 88888888


 
Expensive!.....lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 28, 2014)

*Yes, it is pretty expensive but worth it for the increase in yield. roughly 15-25%, ime. It could just be my skills are getting better. Even the stems are coated in trichs! *



http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/index.php/item/cha-ching-soluble-fertilizer.html


Cha Ching®
Late Flowering Formula

( 9 - 50 - 10 )

FoxFarm engineered Cha Ching® to maximize a plant&#8217;s production. Every stage of the growing cycle demands optimal nutrition. Cha Ching® is a high-phosphorus fertilizer that won&#8217;t leave a salty residue or build up in the soil. Even better, we&#8217;ve included the micronutrient pack that FoxFarm is known for. It contains all the essential elements you need to support juicy fruit on compact, stocky plants.

Cha Ching® creates juicy, robust fruit with essential oils and resins pumping out of stems and leaves. That means concentrated flavor and perfect texture.

Garden tip: Start with Open Sesame® in the fifth or sixth week of a plant&#8217;s life. Once bud set begins feed with Beastie Bloomz® for a two week period. After flowers are fully formed, switch to Cha Ching® and continue through harvest. Feed with every other watering.

For high-powered results, start indoor plants in our Light Warrior® Agro-Ponic® Grow Medium, and use our premium Ocean Forest® Potting Soil for container plants.


----------

